# Problem mit Beckhoff Relaisklemme KL2622-0010 für LED



## stb_abe (18 Juli 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe ein Problem das es mir vorne zu die Klemmen bzw. Kontakte der KL2622-0010 kaputt gehen.

laut Beckhoff-Beschreibung:
2-Kanal-Relais-Ausgangsklemme 230VAC, 5A, Schließer, ohne Powerkontakte, kontaktschonendes Schalten von LED-Lampen.

Leuchten:
Einen Kontakt schaltet 3 Leuchten mit je 40W (Julie Feuchtraumleuchte 1500mm, 4000Lm). 
Ein anderer Kontakt schaltet 4 LED-Leuchten mit je 10W.

Hat jemand das selbe Problem gehabt? Ist es die richtige Klemme für LED-Leuchten?
Wo könnte das Problem liegen?


----------



## Fetzy (18 Juli 2019)

Servus, es klingt danach das du die Schaltnetzteile der Ledlampen schaltest (primäre Seite). Den Einschaltstrom, welcher sehr hoch sein kann überleben die Beckhoffkarten nicht lange. Du musst daher die sekundäre Seite (wo die Leds angeschlossen sind) schalten.
Grüße


----------



## stb_abe (18 Juli 2019)

Hallo,

das ist richtig. Es wird die primär Seite des integrierten Schaltnetzteil geschaltet (230VAC). Wird das normalerweise nicht so gemacht? Auf der Sekundärseite (für die LED`s) ist ja eine andere Spannung nötig. Dann müsste ich für die Leuchte ein zusätzliches Netzteil (je nach Spannung) integrieren - ist das richtig?
Wie könnte ich die Primärseite sauber schalten? - 230VAC Relais mit höheren Strömen? Was schlägst du da am besten vor?


----------



## johann.briewasser@gmail.c (18 Juli 2019)

stb_abe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist richtig. Es wird die primär Seite des integrierten Schaltnetzteil geschaltet (230VAC). Wird das normalerweise nicht so gemacht? Auf der Sekundärseite (für die LED`s) ist ja eine andere Spannung nötig. Dann müsste ich für die Leuchte ein zusätzliches Netzteil (je nach Spannung) integrieren - ist das richtig?
> Wie könnte ich die Primärseite sauber schalten? - 230VAC Relais mit höheren Strömen? Was schlägst du da am besten vor?


Ich würde einen installationsschütz nehmen die schalten bei einer teilungsreiheit 20Ampere 
Lg

Gesendet von meinem SM-M205FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fetzy (18 Juli 2019)

Ein seperater Schütz würde natürlich auch gehen, keine Frage. Allerdings denke ich, dass die Relaiskarten die sekundäre Seite schon schaffen sollten (max Last beachten!).

Hinweis: einige LED Leuchten werden auch auf der sekundären Seite mit Wechselspannung betrieben, man darf sich da nicht durcheinander bringen lassen.

Die Relaiskarten sind an sich ja einfache Schalter. Somit müsstest du die primäre Seite des Netzteiles dauerhafte mit Spannung versorgen und die sekundäre Seite schaltest du dann über die Relaiskarte.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## ewilli (8 Oktober 2019)

Einen passenden NTC in Reihe zu den Schaltnetzteilen verlängert die Lebensdauer der Schaltkontakte.


----------

